# TechniVorm MoccaMaster in UK?



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello,

I've been looking for a new filter coffee machine and have heard that the TechniVorm MoccaMaster's are very good, but I find it difficult trying to find one for sale in the UK.

I have a couple of questions:


Where can I buy one for sale in the UK?

I can see the K851 used for sale on eBay. It's quite an old model I think, so I am concerned in case this model isn't very good?


Thanks!









John.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are they still made?

The only ones I've ever seen are second hand, so ebay would be the place.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty sure they are still being made and sold in UK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Clifton Coffee sell them but this seller is a lot cheaper.

http://www.thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/webshop/?k=13&t=55&p=1410&Produkt=Clubline


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I remember amazon uk selling them.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Clifton Coffee sell them but this seller is a lot cheaper.
> 
> http://www.thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/webshop/?k=13&t=55&p=1410&Produkt=Clubline


That's where I purchased mine from.they actually closed the website down not long after I ordered.good to see there back up and running

Had nothing but great communication and service from them plus next day delivery


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The UK agents, AA First, are still alive and kicking. They don't sell Technovorms direct to the end-user, only through their dealer network.

They'll advise you of your nearest dealer....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have an older model at work , while it does not have all the bells and whistles of the newer models , it is very temp stable and makes a very tasty coffee . I use it with a Swiss gold filter

Cheers


----------

